# Did Michael Jai White ever consider MMA?



## BouncyJones

This YouTube clip is pretty neat to watch. He's got some neat ideas.


----------



## Rauno

Don't know anything about his martial arts skill but the way he keeps himself in shape tells that he trains hard.


----------



## BigDeadFreak

That's a really interesting video. I've never seriously studied a striking art but what he's saying seems to make a lot of sense. I wonder why boxers throw punches like that? It would appear to be the same in Muay Thai and kick boxing so is it just ignorance of how striking works or does it help to generate more power. Maybe it helps when trying to throw combinations as Karate seems more in line with the second set of punches he was throwing and, as far as I know, Karate is focussed more on single, powerful strikes rather than combinations.

Never the less, it's very interesting and I'd love to hear some more educated views from people who actually practice some of these styles.


----------



## Uchaaa

Not telegraphing is beeing teached every karate lesson. Its difficult to do it because your body naturally wants to telegraphe. It must be trained over and over again.


----------



## Chileandude

i'm not sure, but he looks like he would seriously **** up some of the other martial arts action actors out there if put on a cage.


----------



## Hawndo

That was actually pretty interesting. He's a pretty awesome guy, OT hope the make Mortal Kombat: Rebirth with him as Jax


----------



## vilify

rampage should go train with this guy


----------



## limba

MJW is one tough dude, no matter what you say!
He might not have everything that is needed in order to succed as an elite MMA fighter, but if i think he would have been capable of great things in this sport, should have he started training MMA like 5-6 years ago.
He is just a natural. The ways he keeps in shape shows he is a competitor.
PS: i think MJW would wreck Kimbo!
And i think he could be a good striking trainer


----------



## mikegll

I agree with Rampage training with him :thumb02:


----------

